# Active Directory Integration with FreeBSD 11



## Viraj (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,
We have a FreeBSD system in work group that we want to integrate with Active Directory. Currently, we have mapped the shares to user machines locally for data sharing using FreeBSD user login & password. We want to know what challenges may arise if we add FreeBSD to Active Directory.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 4, 2018)

You'll want to look into the Samba project, not specifically FreeBSD.

The only thing you'll be doing with FreeBSD is to install Samba. Which can be as simple as using one command like `# pkg install samba48`. After that it's simply an issue of configuring Samba, and that process is explained in the Samba documentation (see the link I shared).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2018)

No need for Samba, you can use plain Kerberos authentication. Active Directory is, in essence, just a mix of Kerberos, DNS and LDAP. You can create the host SPN on a domain controller and export it. Then import it on the FreeBSD host. You could also use security/sssd, which is the same thing RHEL uses for example.


----------

